# Cedar pedestal mount



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I got a bunch of aromatic cedar from a friend and decided to make a pedestal mount for one of my whitetails out of it. The center "plug" comes out and is replaced with another one with an "L" shaped bracket that the shoulder mount is attached to, the "plug" locks in place but can be easily rotated 360 degrees so the mount can face different directions. My father-in-law did the work, it seems my design far exceeded my skill level.:wink:


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Very cool concept. It makes a lot of sense to build something like that. I certainly wouldnt have thought of it. Nice work on the Cedar.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's really cool. Great thought and great execution.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Really nice craftsmanship on that piece. It could double as a small cedar chest as well. Nice.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great. Very nice job was done. I'm not sure however what is done with the center plug and the mount? Any photos of that? Just curious but still looks great like it is.


----------

